# 11-12 32 Prion White Boots/ Laced



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I have been riding seven years on the east coast. I ride in Western New York, which means the shittiest of riding in pretty much the whole east coast. I spend most of my time between the park playing around the resort. Not much all mountain riding. Yesterday I was at a big snowboard & ski sale so I jumped on 32 Prion boots.

The very first thing I noticed was how incredibly comfortable they were. The liner in the boot is really soft and comfortable, it really seemed like it would form quick. I have been wearing it around my house and it has already gotten pretty well formed to my foot, which I really couldn't believe. The overall flex of the boot I say would be about an 8. I really don't understand how they are rated a 4 out of 10. I strapped into my board and it was really flexible. In comparison, I have Rome Libertines and they are a relatively flexible park boot. My 32s have way more flex. 


The second thing I noticed was how light they were. Again in comparison to my Libertines they are quite a bit lighter. To me these boots really seem like a solid park boot on the lower cost side. They are only $140.00 and are really good boots for that price. Overall I would say they are definitely worth the buy and I can't wait to actually ride in them instead of jumping around in my living room. 








Here is the link to the boots.


On Sale 32 - Thirty Two Prion Snowboard Boots White/Black - Mens 2012 Snowboards Boot Snowboarding Gear Equipment tt2pr09wb12


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I have been riding seven years on the east coast. I ride in Western New York, which means the shittiest of riding in pretty much the whole east coast. I spend most of my time between the park playing around the resort. Not much all mountain riding. Yesterday I was at a big snowboard & ski sale so I jumped on 32 Prion boots.
> 
> The very first thing I noticed was how incredibly comfortable they were. The liner in the boot is really soft and comfortable, it really seemed like it would form quick. I have been wearing it around my house and it has already gotten pretty well formed to my foot, which I really couldn't believe. The overall flex of the boot I say would be about an 8. I really don't understand how they are rated a 4 out of 10. I strapped into my board and it was really flexible. In comparison, I have Rome Libertines and they are a relatively flexible park boot. My 32s have way more flex.
> 
> ...


I like them -- always like white.


----------

